# Solved: Internet Explorer Will Not Connect To Internet But Firefox Will.



## mpta85 (Feb 7, 2008)

i tried to post right here what the hijack log says but its too long and i couldnt post it. anyone help please? 

firefox works but IE doesnt so i can't connect to iTunes and a bunch of other applications. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Please post the log here as an attachment.


Click on the orange *Post a Reply!* button 
scroll down to Manage Attachments 
Click in the box that says Upload File from your Computer
Click the Browse... button and find the file then click open
Click the Upload button
Wait until you see *Current Attachment *and your file name
Click on Close this window
Then submit the reply.


----------



## mpta85 (Feb 7, 2008)

There it is, i had to put it into 2 separates files or else i wouldn't let me upload it bc it was too heavy. thank you for ur help. I will definitely do a donation for this website if u can help me. thank you


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Interesting but not what I was expecting.

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## mpta85 (Feb 7, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:10:41 PM, on 2/14/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\SVRemote\TVCardRemote.exe
C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=localhost:8080
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVRemote] c:\Program Files\SVRemote\TVCardRemote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dvd43] C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Refresh Pa&ge with Full Quality - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Accelerator\\pac-page.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Refresh Pi&cture with Full Quality - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Accelerator\\pac-image.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by119fd.bay119.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\SHARED\HPQWMI.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

--
End of file - 7666 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *This is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Upgrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 update 4*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove programs and remove all older versions of Java!*
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

*Download (save and select your desktop to save it to)* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive and all other fixed drives.*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.


----------



## mpta85 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is the file. I did everything else and instructed also installed the spyware however it did not find any threats.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:47:05 AM, on 2/15/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\SVRemote\TVCardRemote.exe
C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=localhost:8080
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVRemote] c:\Program Files\SVRemote\TVCardRemote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dvd43] C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by119fd.bay119.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\SHARED\HPQWMI.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

--
End of file - 7100 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Did you set this up?
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=localhost:8080


----------



## mpta85 (Feb 7, 2008)

that was it! Thank you very much. I'll donate something for this website,is there anywhere i should put your name as the person who assisted me?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great! Thank you for your donation to the site! :up: 


No need to mention me but do be sure to give your TSG user id.


----------

